# gig em



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

no not the flounders, the limit is too low next month. we're talkin aggies here. had two fellas i don't know that well on our mansfield trip last year fish with a few of my rods and decided they needed me to make them some rods. told them to go buy a loomis off the shelf and be happy. they wouldn't take no for an answer, so i told them the wait time is 1 year. they said fine. i said ****. i don't sell rods. i build for me, for gifts, and let my buddies buy the hardware and trade for fishing trips. these guys had nothing to trade so i had to take american dollars. ended up feeling like they spent too much, i made 3 dollars an hour, and of course i had to stay up a week straight before the trip because i procrastinated for 11 months and 3 weeks. is that a record? anyway, they are buddies and both wanted aggie rods. well, they can't be identical, that would be a little on the mushy side. but they can't be too different in case one said "yours is cool but mine blows" i solved the dilemna by making them the same except for the butt wrap and the name of course. and after i had gotten out of this predicament by completing them with one hour to spare, and swore i would not get into this again, when i gave them to them in p m they said "great, on my next one i want....." what a headache. luckily they left without leaving a deposit, and since to them i am now a proffessional, well ya know. here are some pics for you college football fans. i don't really keep up with it but i think what the aggies are doing can again be referred to as football, so gig em'.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

*oops*

sorry it's late, i forgot the particulars. lami xmg50 904's, with burl cork handles with a little rubberized cork and eva thrown in. fuji acs seats, am stickers from mudhole, madeira something that looked right with white ncp. amtack titanium ringlocks, double on first and second, flys to the tip with the forhan lock and all that jazz. lot of sweat and tears in these, the peeps wiggled them and said cool, my name is on it. oh well, 
rock it
delrod


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

I have no clue about the football team, but I like the rod!
That wrap is cool. Distinctive without being over the top.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoop!!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work on the colors and grips. I love the weave and the wrap they run together very well.


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

That looks SHARP!
Gig'em AGS!


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Big ol' WHOOP!!!

What is the color code on the Maroon?

A.T.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats pretty g darn sexy there my man.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Great job on the weave.


----------



## clcanton196 (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice, any AG would be proud to own one of those.

Gig'em AGS


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Very nice job on both of em, Cody! I like em both, but am partial to the 2 color diamond butt wrap. You kept my fellow Ags in suspense WAY too long! Did you have to trim the decals from Mudhole? I haven't used them, figuring they would be too big, but they fit those 904's just fine.
Jerry


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice work ill whoop to that. I've always wanted to see an aggie rod with an aggie ring somewhere on it. i think that would look pretty sweet, but i know nothing about rod building so i don't really even know if thats possible. BTW are the guys you built those for the ones who have the boats named Gig em 1 and 2?


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

whoop! thats hot.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Gig'em. Looks sweet.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry for the delay. been at work for a while paying back subs from the last trip. thanks for the replies. no weaves on these. i was going to do that but got into a time crunch. thanks for the aggie patterns though goags, i will definately put them to use in the future as my offshore ride is a diehard aggie. the stickers from mudhole were the first i had used, but they worked very well. no trimming, just stuck em on. the maroon is madeira number 1784. and no the recipients of these are non boat owners from the dfw area. thanks again.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent. Really like the wraps


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice


----------

